# Crash with Sonarr/Mono on 10.3-STABLE



## mheppner (May 13, 2016)

I've been running Sonarr for quite some time now, but ever since I upgraded to a later version of 10.3-STABLE, Sonarr immediately crashes. 10.3-RELEASE (r296371) works fine. By using a VM, I've been able to pinpoint that the crash happens somewhere between r296500 and r297000, each revision I used the same versions (sonarr-2.0.0.3953 on mono-4.2.3.4). I've reported this issue in the Sonarr forums too, but since this appears to be more of an OS issue, I tried the freebsd-mono mailing list, which I didn't get very far with. Any thoughts?


```
[Info] Bootstrap: Starting Sonarr - /usr/local/share/sonarr/NzbDrone.exe - Version 2.0.0.3953
[Info] AppFolderInfo: Data directory is being overridden to [/usr/local/sonarr]
Stacktrace:

  at <unknown> <0xffffffff>
  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Diagnostics.Process.ProcessName_internal (intptr) <0xffffffff>
  at System.Diagnostics.Process.get_ProcessName () <0x00047>
  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.Diagnostics.Process.get_ProcessName () <0xffffffff>
  at NzbDrone.Common.EnvironmentInfo.RuntimeInfoBase.InternalIsProduction () <0x00080>
  at NzbDrone.Common.EnvironmentInfo.RuntimeInfoBase..cctor () <0x00010>
  at (wrapper runtime-invoke) object.runtime_invoke_void (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) <0xffffffff>
  at <unknown> <0xffffffff>
  at NzbDrone.Mono.MonoRuntimeProvider..ctor (NzbDrone.Common.IServiceProvider,NLog.Logger) <0x00024>
  at (wrapper dynamic-method) object.lambda_method (System.Runtime.CompilerServices.Closure,object[]) <0x0012c>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer.ConstructType (System.Type,System.Type,System.Reflection.ConstructorInfo,TinyIoC.NamedParameterOverloads,TinyIoC.ResolveOptions) <0x0053b>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer.ConstructType (System.Type,System.Type,System.Reflection.ConstructorInfo,TinyIoC.ResolveOptions) <0x0004d>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer/SingletonFactory.GetObject (System.Type,TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer,TinyIoC.NamedParameterOverloads,TinyIoC.ResolveOptions) <0x0009b>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer.ResolveInternal (TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer/TypeRegistration,TinyIoC.NamedParameterOverloads,TinyIoC.ResolveOptions) <0x000be>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer.Resolve (System.Type,string) <0x0007c>
  at NzbDrone.Common.Composition.Container/<>c__DisplayClass4.<CreateSingletonImplementationFactory>b__3 (TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer,TinyIoC.NamedParameterOverloads) <0x00066>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer/DelegateFactory.GetObject (System.Type,TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer,TinyIoC.NamedParameterOverloads,TinyIoC.ResolveOptions) <0x00035>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer.ResolveInternal (TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer/TypeRegistration,TinyIoC.NamedParameterOverloads,TinyIoC.ResolveOptions) <0x000be>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer.Resolve (System.Type) <0x0007f>
  at TinyIoC.TinyIoCContainer.Resolve<T_REF> () <0x00032>
  at NzbDrone.Common.Composition.Container.Resolve<T_REF> () <0x00041>
  at NzbDrone.Host.Bootstrap.GetApplicationMode (NzbDrone.Common.EnvironmentInfo.IStartupContext) <0x000c9>
  at NzbDrone.Host.Bootstrap.Start (NzbDrone.Common.EnvironmentInfo.StartupContext,NzbDrone.Host.IUserAlert,System.Action`1<NzbDrone.Common.Composition.IContainer>) <0x001c6>
  at NzbDrone.Console.ConsoleApp.Main (string[]) <0x000a2>
  at (wrapper runtime-invoke) <Module>.runtime_invoke_void_object (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) <0xffffffff>

=================================================================
Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
used by your application.
=================================================================

Abort (core dumped)
```

If I can't resolve this issue, is it safe to downgrade from a later revision of 10.3-STABLE to 10.3-RELEASE?


----------

